# Releases??



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

have a couple. have a spot hogg wise guy which is nice but i use a hot shot infinity and i also have a hot shot 4 finger tempest. i use the hot shots about 95% of the time. great releases.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

tru ball ht all the way!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Have a lot, the two i tend to switch between are my Stan SX2 and my Carter Target 3 for shoots and 3D practice, and then I use my Evolution+ for my range shooting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i have an ht, bt gold, absolute 4, little xtreme, and a pro diamond xtreme.... shoot everything with the absolute and use the ht/bt gold for backups...

gonna get an absolute 360 before too long


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a Scott Silverhorn for hunting.

I used a backtension (Zenith) last year for 3D but I was borrowing it from someone so I eventually had to return it. Somebody gave me some old hinge BT's that work, but they have really small, uncomfortable handles. I've drawn up a new handle on AutoCAD and hopefully will be able to have it machined by the time 3D starts.

Owned a Stan SX2 for a few months but found out that thumb releases aren't really for me. It was a really nice release and I was kind of sad to sell it. As much as I wanted to like it, I just couldn't get used to it.


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

Carter Quickie


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how do you like your stan, Kevin?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice guys.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a tru ball beast 2 and stinger


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Scott silverhorn hunting/backup 3d
Scott longhorn pro advantage backup spots/3d
Truball tru tension spots/3-D


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im gonna get the tru fire hurricane, i dont see the reason in more than 1 rest, I just have 1.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i have two, a scott longhorn pro, and a carter only, and prolly getting a carter thumb release soon.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i have two, a scott longhorn pro, and a carter only, and prolly getting a carter thumb release soon.


The Carter ONLY is a great release.

Jake


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> The Carter ONLY is a great release.
> 
> Jake


ive been considering gettin one but i didnt know how people liked it


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a pair of HTs that I shoot. Super easy to set up and it shoots great!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, have you tried an absolute yet?


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Carter Mini Evolution and a Carter Insatiable 3 (that my buddy actually has right now). I use my Dad's hinge too.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Adam, have you tried an absolute yet?


was this to me lol since i am adam? lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 2 releases, I Scott Little Goose and my back-up is a TRU Ball Stinger actually i have 2 of the Stingers but I am goi gto sell them and get me a TRU Ball Assasin and see how if I like it since it's similar to my Little Goose and I like the curved triggers on the TRU Ball releases.


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im gonna get the tru fire hurricane, i dont see the reason in more than 1 rest, I just have 1.


I had a hunter that had his release blow up on him on a hunt.... 30 miles from the road. A back up is a very good idea.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

ht, spothogg sauterday night special, and friday night delight, scott wildcat, and a overkill


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

09Admiral said:


> ive been considering gettin one but i didnt know how people liked it


It's a great release. You won't be making a mistake.

Jake


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

scott longhorn pro advantage
stan sx1 4 finger med
going to get a stan shootoff 3 finger (not sure about M or L yet)


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I might buy a Knuckle Under and try that out.

Jake


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

inline6power said:


> was this to me lol since i am adam? lol


lol Probably not. I think he meant me. I'm Adam. 



N7709K said:


> Adam, have you tried an absolute yet?


I played with it a bit at Vegas this year. I liked it. Honestly, I would have gotten the 360 if I were going to shoot a trigger. It just felt better in my hands. A crisper handle, if that made sense. But, that new Absolute 360 seams like a killer trigger. I know Reo already scored a 300 30X Vegas round with one. I've seen pics.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, i'm gonna pick up an absolute 360.. maybe at the pro-am if they have a booth


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Ok, i'm gonna pick up an absolute 360.. maybe at the pro-am if they have a booth


I'd like to shoot an Absolute 360 too. It seems like a nice release.

Jake


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> I'd like to shoot an Absolute 360 too. It seems like a nice release.
> 
> Jake


Heck id like to try a 2010 Absolute!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Stan micro III


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it's important to have a back-up release. I had one quit working on me boefore, the jaws wouldn't open when I pulled the trigger so I was done for that hog hunt, luckily I went and got another one.
It's better to have 2 releases and only use one than to only have one and be stuck with having a broken release imo.


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 23, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> What releases are you guys/girls using??
> 
> I have two BT's. A Tru Ball HT and a Carter ONLY.
> 
> Jake



I just got a Tru Ball HT. I love it except I've had the unwanted pleasure of hitting myself in the face.... twice. hahaha. It's still good tho. I just need to get use to it since I just got it for Christmas.

Wendi


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

coolbeans said:


> I just got a Tru Ball HT. I love it except I've had the unwanted pleasure of hitting myself in the face.... twice. hahaha. It's still good tho. I just need to get use to it since I just got it for Christmas.
> 
> Wendi


Yea but it is pretty funny when you do. lol jk. You do shoot it well though


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I had it come back and knock a tooth out before.

Jake


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

i shoot a scott shark


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

coolbeans said:


> I just got a Tru Ball HT. I love it except I've had the unwanted pleasure of hitting myself in the face.... twice. hahaha. It's still good tho. I just need to get use to it since I just got it for Christmas.
> 
> Wendi


Hit my face once when I was first learning on it. The thumb peg was on the farthest hole back, so the release was almost ready to go off when you draw it. Big mistake. Needless to say, after that I have had the peg all the way forward. Never happened again. lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

never have hit myself with my ht

Gonna see if i can track down some prices for an absolute 360, my absolute is acting up a bit


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 23, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I had it come back and knock a tooth out before.
> 
> Jake


Yikes. I hope that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 23, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> Yea but it is pretty funny when you do. lol jk. You do shoot it well though


Thanks a lot!  It wasn't funny the first time. I lost my sight for a few seconds the first time! Thank the Lord I didn't yesterday! I have to admit my face expression was probably priceless because I was so surprised that I hit myself. And I was just standing there like, 'I just hit myself in the face... Again..' haha.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

tru ball stinger


----------

